# Wii and Chromecast



## nascarjrfan (Oct 3, 2008)

*I have subscribed to Netflix through my Wii. It is connected to a TV in our game room. I have purchased the Chromecast device. If I plug it in to another TV will it pick up the Wii signal so I can view Netflix on that TV? Or do I have to go through a laptop or other device? Neither TV is internet ready but we have WiFi. *

*I wasn't sure where to post this thread.*


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

chromecast does not appear to support media devices like wii 
as you need to load the chromecast app 
https://support.google.com/chromecast/answer/2998336?hl=en&ref_topic=3058948

only devices mentioned are, windows laptops / pcs , chromebook and IOS or Andriod tablets and smartphones



> https://support.google.com/chromecast/answer/3046409?hl=en&ref_topic=3058948
> Supported Operating Systems:
> Android 2.3 and higher
> iOS 6.0 and higher
> ...


how to setup chromecast
https://support.google.com/chromecast/answer/2998456?hl=en&ref_topic=3205565


----------



## nascarjrfan (Oct 3, 2008)

*Thank you!*


----------

